# Hydor inline heaters and eheim professionals



## shadow (Jan 21, 2005)

Today i finally decided i was going to buy an hydor in line heater, only to be told at the store that for some strange reason they cause a loss of pressure if used with an eheim professional filter. Naturally i use a 2224 eheim pro and im now a little hesitant to buy one. Has anyone used a setup similar to this and did they have any problems with it, and if so was a solution available?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

There is always a loss of pressure from the moment the water leaves any cannister filter, no matter the make.

The amount of pressure loss depends on the length of the hose back to the aquarium, how high the water needs to be pumped back to the aquarium, how many bends and right angles the water has to travel through to get back to the aquarium and the travel through any other equipment attached on the return flow from the cannister to the aquarium.

The loss of pressure from a single Hydor inline heater is not going to be significant. Some people have both a Hydor *and* a CO2 reactor in line on the output of their cannister.

So I wouldn't worry about it.

Was he/she by any chance trying to sell you a different cannister that would work *better* with the Hydor?


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

Laith said:


> Some people have both a Hydor *and* a CO2 reactor in line on the output of their cannister.


I would be one of those people. It will work fine. The hydor has as much resistance as the piece of tubing that it replaces. If you ever look inside one you'll agree. It's simply a heated tube. There are no baffles or anything else that would inhibit flow. As a matter of fact the little flow meter on my filter shows virtually no difference with the filter/C02 reactor installed on the output of the filter.

Tip on installation: Avoid sharp bends in the tubing. Keep the heater vertical as it is more efficient this way. Make note of the direction that the flow is suppose to go. To ease the cleaning of the hydor I recommend a valve plumbed in on the output side. This will allow you to completely disconnect the heater from the line when you do your maintenance without the water siphoning out of the tank.


----------

